# Word Spezis hier? Quellenverzeichnis automatisch anlegen?



## Tackleberry (15. Januar 2006)

Hi,
schreibe gerade ein etwas umfangreichere Arbeit für die Uni, bei der ich ein Quellenverzeichnis anlegen muss. Kennt irgendjemand eine Möglichkeit automatisch ein Quellenverzeichnis in Word anzulegen?

Ich will die einzelnen Quellen im Test mit [1], [2], [3] beschriften und wenn ich zwischen [1] und [2] eine weitere Quelle einbaue, will ich das automatisch aus der alten [2] eine [3] wird, aus der [3] eine [4] etc.

Zufällig jemand Ahnung von dem Programm?


----------



## Scrapy (16. Januar 2006)

Weiß jetzt leider nicht was du für ein Word hast aber bei 2003 kannst du die Quellen über:" Einfügen\Referenz\Fußnote" einfügen. Dann erscheint ein Dialog in dem man auswählen kann ob die Nummerierung fortgesetz oder auf eine Seite beschränken soll und vieles mehr(...). - Das sieht dann richtig Professionell aus, wie man es aus Fachbüchern kennt.

In der Vorgänger Version von Word 2003 gab es diese Möglichkeit auch schon, daß weiß ich - aber der Menüpunkt war glaube ich direkt: "Einfügen\Fußnote". Mußt mal schauen und nicht vergessen: Die Menüs kann man teils auch durch den untersten Pfeil auch erweitern bzw. aufklappen 

Viel Spaß noch an der UNI-MD!


----------



## hpvw (16. Januar 2006)

Das Institut für Wirtschaftsinformatik der Uni Hamburg hat eine Formatvorlage mit VBA-Makros zur Literaturverwaltung zum Download angeboten. Einschränkungen (z.B. Nutzung nur für Studenten der UHH) konnte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht finden, solltest Du aber nochmal überprüfen, damit Du nicht in Konflikt kommst. Das Forum für weitere Hilfe ist zumindest nur Studenten des Fachbereichs nach voriger Anmeldung zugänglich.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Tackleberry (16. Januar 2006)

Scrapy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß jetzt leider nicht was du für ein Word hast aber bei 2003 kannst du die Quellen über:" Einfügen\Referenz\Fußnote" einfügen. Dann erscheint ein Dialog in dem man auswählen kann ob die Nummerierung fortgesetz oder auf eine Seite beschränken soll und vieles mehr(...). - Das sieht dann richtig Professionell aus, wie man es aus Fachbüchern kennt.
> 
> In der Vorgänger Version von Word 2003 gab es diese Möglichkeit auch schon, daß weiß ich - aber der Menüpunkt war glaube ich direkt: "Einfügen\Fußnote". Mußt mal schauen und nicht vergessen: Die Menüs kann man teils auch durch den untersten Pfeil auch erweitern bzw. aufklappen
> 
> Viel Spaß noch an der UNI-MD!



Hmm, Endnoten wären evt. eine Idee. Ich muss aber mal sehen inwieweit das mit den von mir verwendeten Fussnoten kollidiert.



			
				hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Institut für Wirtschaftsinformatik der Uni Hamburg hat eine Formatvorlage mit VBA-Makros zur Literaturverwaltung zum Download angeboten. Einschränkungen (z.B. Nutzung nur für Studenten der UHH) konnte ich jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht finden, solltest Du aber nochmal überprüfen, damit Du nicht in Konflikt kommst. Das Forum für weitere Hilfe ist zumindest nur Studenten des Fachbereichs nach voriger Anmeldung zugänglich.
> 
> Gruß hpvw



Danke, ich schau es mir mal an.


----------

